
WizNote – An Evernote alternative with an open source cross-platform client - mih
http://www.wiznote.com
======
mih
Additional comments

\- Developed in China

\- Supports cloud syncing (default - Wiz cloud; they encourage devs to add
backends for other cloud providers)

\- Source code -
[https://github.com/WizTeam/WizQTClient](https://github.com/WizTeam/WizQTClient)

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with them or their partners

~~~
jcadam
Developed in China you say? No thanks.

~~~
r0muald
Why? Does software quality differ so much from other countries? Are you
worried about data access policies and security?

~~~
jcadam
It's not a quality issue, it's a trust issue.

~~~
mikhailt
Who do you trust then?

1\. USA is just as worse, it's not better than China. So, you wouldn't use any
US-created services either. 2\. Nearly all hardware products with firmwares
are created in China, would you stop using these products as well?

~~~
gpm
While the USA is far from perfect, it is not nearly as bad as China on
allowing services to protect peoples privacy. For one recent example see the
Apple V FBI cases and ask yourself what would have happened if they tried that
in China.

The USA is also pretty close to perfect on not censoring stuff, while China is
the worst of any major country.

2\. is a very relevant point, though one wonders if China avoids being too
aggressive in abusing that in order to keep the manufacturing base there.

I would however add 3. that this is open source code, and if they were going
to put in backdoors or censors they would probably aim to do it in their
server's as a result. Since they encourage other people to implement their own
servers, maybe just do that before using this for anything sensitive.

~~~
mikhailt
1\. What about NSA and some of their efforts revealed via Snowden's leaks? No
one knew for years and many companies were prevented from releasing
information via the secret gag orders.

2\. FBI refuses to reveal their methods of breaking into the iPhone.

3\. What about the Lavasoft case?

4\. The secret FISA courts and the Patriot Act?

USA is just smarter at hiding and concealing this stuff.

As for your #3, the recent Allwinner backdoor reveal does show that sometime
it takes a while before someone finds the backdoor and open source doesn't
prevent it.

------
mark_l_watson
I always like to see open source alternatives. I was surprised to see the
requirement of 4 CPU cores and 8 GB memory.

A little off topic: I generally like Evernote, and pay them $25/year. However,
I just had an alert on my Android phone that I thought was from Google, but
was actually from Evernote asking for my GMail login info. Had I been
careless, Evernote would have accessed my email and integrated it with their
service which is something I do not want.

------
liso
Evernote is more or less the only player in this space. I'm delighted for them
to have some competition to keep them hungry :)

~~~
WalterGR
Microsoft OneNote isn't?

Honest curiosity. I haven't use either, much.

~~~
liso
Well... yes. There's that. I TAKE IT BACK. THEY'RE NOT THE ONLY ONE.

I still like more competition.

